
Doc42 – Simple documentation tool - afshinmeh
http://doc42.io/
======
dozzie
_Still_ heavily lacking in documentation
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12769039](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12769039)).
Come back once you write some.

~~~
afshinmeh
ah sorry I missed this one. can you please let me know what do I need to add?
I thought I have covered almost all topics and parts in order to be able to
build a documentation.

In other words, what you expect to see there?

